# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Blogs du Club >  Actualit : Blog Forum : Les commentaires a bug !

## kolodz

Bonjour,

Dj merci d'avoir mis en avant ce sujet en avant :
http://www.developpez.com/actu/80191...e-application/
C'est cool pour l'auteur et met en avant les blog  ::D: 

Cependant, il semble qu'il y a un petit souci avec la reprise des commentaire sur la page de rsum de l'actualit.
Mon message est vide dans celle-ci !

Cordialement,
Patrick Kolodziejczyk.

Ps : a fait bizarre de ne pas avoir de +/- sur l'actualit !

Edit : Il semble que le problme soit rgl.

----------

